
Anyone interested in weekly interview problems and detailed solutions newsletter - hoanhan101
Hi friends,<p>I am running a newsletter that sends out 5-10 coding interview problems with detailed solutions in Go. My goal is to build a database of top 100, most frequently appeared problems that I think are the most valuable and effective to spend time on. For each one, I am including my thoughts of process on how to approach and solve it, adding well-documented solutions with test cases, time and space complexity analysis.<p>Let me know if you&#x27;re interested in the idea. Here is the link to:<p>- its blog post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@hoanhan101&#x2F;i-am-making-ultimate-study-guides-for-mastering-coding-interview-challenges-3f88a228441a?source=friends_link&amp;sk=999d12c966d910736764fefbc9b8a0d3<p>- the newsletter itself: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getrevue.co&#x2F;profile&#x2F;hoanhan101<p>Best,
Hoanh
======
Jefro118
In case you plan to monetise it, this may be of interest:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/a2b57cca87](https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/a2b57cca87)

Is the newsletter good for beginners to Go too? I'm planning on learning it
soon.

~~~
hoanhan101
Thanks for the pointer. I’d like to keep mine free and open-source for now.

I hope the newsletter is friendly enough for beginners too. I also have
[https://github.com/hoanhan101/ultimate-
go](https://github.com/hoanhan101/ultimate-go) for learning Go better and
faster.

~~~
Jefro118
Thanks, I'll check it out

------
hoanhan101
Reposted clickable links:

\- its blog post: [https://medium.com/@hoanhan101/i-am-making-ultimate-study-
gu...](https://medium.com/@hoanhan101/i-am-making-ultimate-study-guides-for-
mastering-coding-interview-
challenges-3f88a228441a?source=friends_link&sk=999d12c966d910736764fefbc9b8a0d3)

\- the newsletter itself:
[https://www.getrevue.co/profile/hoanhan101](https://www.getrevue.co/profile/hoanhan101)

------
quickthrower2
Nice idea. I’m not a GO developer but if I was I’d be interested.

------
potta_coffee
This sounds really cool, I'd be interested.

------
gigatexal
I would be!

